# Crossbreeding the Dumbo Plat White HMPK (M) + Red Dragon (F)



## Light (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello mate, i have questions about cross breeding betta. I cross breed the Dumbo Plat White HMPK (Male) x Red Dragon (Female). What are the possibilities of their color, pattern & form of the offspring?
Thank you


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Pictures of the pair?


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Im not good on coloring. But i know you wont get dumbos since its a recessive gene


----------

